# Black Garlic



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 27, 2021)

I gotta make this.
I have the proofer, you could prob use a larger digital crokpot

Black garlic has a soft, slightly sticky, intensely sweet, and savory flavor which is quite different from normal fresh garlic. The Folding Proofer & Slow Cooker provides an ideal environment for making black garlic.
Yield: Varies with pot size.
Timing: 15 minutes set up and 3-4 weeks in the Folding Proofer & Slow Cooker. Ingredients: Garlic bulbs.
Equipment: Brød and Taylor Folding Proofer & Slow Cooker, metal pot with snug lid.

Determine how many bulbs will fit into your metal pot. The pot should be paired with its original fitted lid or one that is snug. The Proofer will easily hold a 6-quart stock pot. As the garlic ages in the Proofer, there is a noticeable aroma of garlic emitted. One solution for reducing the garlic smell is to wrap the entire pot and lid tightly with heavy aluminum foil before placing it in the Proofer. Just make sure the bottom of the pot fully contacts the aluminum heating plate in the Proofer.

Preparing Garlic Bulbs.
If necessary, clip any long roots off the bulb. If the stalk on the bulb is long, trim it to about 1⁄2 inch. If the outer papery skin of the bulb has soil or debris, remove just enough to expose clean skin.

Note: Trying to clean the garlic bulbs after you have made black garlic is difficult because each interior clove will become very soft and they can be smashed with handling. Garlic purchased in most grocery stores is ready to wrap with foil. Select fresh and firm bulbs for best results.
Wrapping in Foil. Cover each bulb with a generous sheet of aluminum foil. Press the foil tightly against the bulb to ensure it is completely wrapped with no exposed surfaces. If there is a tear in the foil, use another piece to cover the tear. This will prevent the bulb from drying out and allow it to retain its natural moisture.

Wrapping in Foil.
Cover each bulb with a generous sheet of aluminum foil. Press the foil tightly against the bulb to ensure it is completely wrapped with no exposed surfaces. If there is a tear in the foil, use another piece to cover the tear. This will prevent the bulb from drying out and allow it to retain its natural moisture.
Transferring to Pot. Place all the bulbs wrapped in foil inside the pot and place the lid on the pot.

Preparing the Proofer.
Set the Proofer on a surface which will tolerate about 140 °F / 60 °C temperatures. Natural wood surfaces such as butcher block can expand and contract with fluctuations in heat. Marble, granite, ceramic tile, concrete, or plastic composite (such as Formica) countertops work well. Remove the water tray and wire rack from the bottom of the Proofer. Place the lidded pot containing the bulbs directly in the center of the Proofer and on the metal surface in the base of the Proofer. Close the lid of the Proofer. Select Slow Cook Mode, using no rack or water tray. Set the Proofer to 140 °F / 60 °C and allow it to remain on for 3-4 weeks.

Note: To use the original Folding Proofer Model FP-101 or FP-201, set the Proofer to 102 °F

Checking Garlic.
After 3 weeks, remove one bulb from the pot and gently peel back the aluminum. Using a small knife, separate one clove and peel it open to expose the interior. It should be a very dark brown or black in color. If the bulb is not dark enough, place it back in the Proofer and allow it to remain in the Proofer for approximately 1 more week.

Storage.
To store black garlic, the bulbs can be separated into individual cloves, left in their skins, wrapped in air tight plastic bags, and stored in the freezer for at least 1 year.
Black garlic has a soft, slightly sticky, intensely sweet, and very rich flavor which is quite different from fresh garlic. It can be used with lamb, beef, poultry, seafood, pizzas, pastas, risottos, aioli, egg, and even in desserts.

Photo from the B&T Site.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 27, 2021)

I am in for the ride.  this looks very interesting


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm slightly disgusted and very curious... Count me in on this one. We love garlic.


----------



## Bigheaded (Apr 27, 2021)

This stuff's $3 a head at my local store. For how long it takes to make it that doesn't see like a bad deal at all.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 28, 2021)

If the black garlic is something you need right now then go buy it.

Long time to make is not a huge problem for me.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Apr 28, 2021)

I have made 3 batches now of Black Garlic of 50 heads each batch. I'm hooked!
I use a regular analog rice cooker.
Don't use foil. Just throw your prepared and cleaned heads in a large oven roasting bag and tie a knot in it. I put a small plate in the bottom of the rice cooker to isolated the bag from the heat of the bottom of the pot. Leave it in low, and in 4-6 weeks (no peeking) you have fan-damn-tastic black garlic!

Must make some black garlic aoli!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 28, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> I have made 3 batches now of Black Garlic of 50 heads each batch. I'm hooked!
> I use a regular analog rice cooker.
> Don't use foil. Just throw your prepared and cleaned heads in a large oven roasting bag and tie a knot in it. I put a small plate in the bottom of the rice cooker to isolated the bag from the heat of the bottom of the pot. Leave it in low, and in 4-6 weeks (no peeking) you have fan-damn-tastic black garlic!
> 
> Must make some black garlic aoli!


I have a 4 bulb ceramic cooker coming that i can sit right on the heat surface.
Guess i better get my starters in smaller jars.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 4, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> I have made 3 batches now of Black Garlic of 50 heads each batch. I'm hooked!
> I use a regular analog rice cooker.
> Don't use foil. Just throw your prepared and cleaned heads in a large oven roasting bag and tie a knot in it. I put a small plate in the bottom of the rice cooker to isolated the bag from the heat of the bottom of the pot. Leave it in low, and in 4-6 weeks (no peeking) you have fan-damn-tastic black garlic!
> 
> Must make some black garlic aoli!



Can you provide more details about your process? I'm interested in trying this..


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 4, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Can you provide more details about your process? I'm interested in trying this..


My starting post explains.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 4, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> My starting post explains.


Right, but I was asking about 

 browneyesvictim
  's process.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 5, 2021)

Well... The process is quite similar to 

 BGKYSmoker
. As I said I just use a cheap analog rice cooker on the low setting. Just prepare them and  throw them in a large oven roasting bag and tie a knot in it.  That keeps the aroma down. I pretty much described the rest in my above post though. Otherwise its the same as his, Not sure what else you want to know?


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 5, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> Well... The process is quite similar to
> 
> BGKYSmoker
> . As I said I just use a cheap analog rice cooker on the low setting. Just prepare them and  throw them in a large oven roasting bag and tie a knot in it.  That keeps the aroma down. I pretty much described the rest in my above post though. Otherwise its the same as his, Not sure what else you want to know?



Yea I read through them both again. I think I have it figured out.. thanks to you both!


----------

